# Need Replacement Panel Cover



## colcol (Jun 14, 2013)

I just bought a place and need to replace the existing panel cover because a previous owner had installed the wrong cover for this can. its a ge tlm812 FT. I took pictures of it as well. I tried searching online but couldnt find anything


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

GE? that sucks...


----------



## colcol (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes ge. I really need this panel cover and can't find it anywhere


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

New panels come with covers


----------



## colcol (Jun 14, 2013)

Do you know where they sell this panel new?


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

There is a place called Home Depot.


----------



## colcol (Jun 14, 2013)

I've looked. I also checked with several wholesale houses


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-Power...oad-Center-TLM812FCUDP/202046231#.UctB4uvWzKx


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right one, but check it out.


https://www.mrsupply.com/ge-industrial-load-center-tlm812fcud.html


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I have never seen a cover available separately. Breaks the UL listing.


----------

